# This season brings Morphsuits...



## Antidaeophobia (Jul 7, 2011)

Morph suits are actually kind of fun to wear. They are pretty weird to see though.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool idea if you are doing a haunted house, since the actors would be able to blend into the backgrounds very well. As a stand-alone costume, not so much...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a few of these, even with a custom order to your size you need something to define your waist, like a belt. What I bough tare called zentai suits and off of ebay. They have some neat mermaid styles of this I want to get too. My next to buy in the future is a catwoman purple and black suit. They have started making these in the last few years which is nice since my attempt at it before ruined the suit.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*I guess they changed the name from UNItard to Morphsuit so more people would buy them .......*


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

This could be very scary, for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't understand what the point is of them? Like, what are you supposed to be when wearing it?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

for me, I was looking into them for some costumes I had in mind but when I tried to alter the head piece I ruined it. 

I was trying to make the catwoman mask. Anywho, you can wear them for that, though if your going to pay $50 you might as well order off ebay (cheaper) and you can get them tailored at no cost extra to fit your proportions vs a one size allegedly fits all. 

I also want to wear one under a twilekk costume. twilekks are from Star Wars and I have a latex head tails cap that is so neat. But I dont want to show all the skin Twilekks usually do, so I would wear the Zentai suit (the morphsuit type) under the twilekk costume.See my examples here. 

Lots of super heroes for both genders wear the bodysuits but since they show every bulge youll want to make sure your using the right undergarments to suck you in and firm you up, tucking for the men folk because that kind of bulge is usually an unwelcome sight, lol. 

Theres also a type of cosplay (costume playing) called Kigurumi where the character actor/tress will wear a mask of usually fiberglass but there are plastic ones that look decent. Its easy to make these look creepy in their own way but alot Ive seen look really good. 

You would wear the zentai/body/morph suit under your characters costume to give you total anonymity within your character. I wont link to any sights as some of the people using Kigurumi do so for perverse images but a google search will net you all kinds and styles of that type of cosplay. I have a blue girl with regular clothes on pic as an example, but most wear a skin colored suit. It allows you to once again wear the skimpier clothing without looking completely scandalous. 










None of these pictures are of me, they are examples I found to demonstrate my points


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Holy smokes. That first picture freaked me out hahah Definitely interesting.
CaliforniaGirl


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay I can see wearing them as part of a costume vs. painting your whole body. However, I don't know that I'd want to go out in one (or see most people in one) as the whole costume.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

S_Toast said:


> Okay I can see wearing them as part of a costume vs. painting your whole body. However, I don't know that I'd want to go out in one (or see most people in one) as the whole costume.


true, its almost like seeing someone in their underwear. The only way a man could get away with this if he was dressed as spiderman


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Adult Commando Morphsuit...lol! Not much difference in wearing that, and actually going commando!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

These would be perfect if you were planning a big bank heist 

Maybe they could make them with zebra stripe or leopard spots lol.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> These would be perfect if you were planning a big bank heist
> 
> Maybe they could make them with zebra stripe or leopard spots lol.


if you look on ebay for zentai you will see zebra stripes , leopard spots and much more. Even mermaid styles!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> These would be perfect if you were planning a big bank heist
> 
> Maybe they could make them with zebra stripe or leopard spots lol.


http://www.morphsuits.com/?gclid=CM_lgPOhsaoCFYwe2godvBI0_A

Go to this, and you'll find so many awesome styles, like ninja, tuxedo, or even skeleton


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

They recommend guys wear a cup, its hides some crucial things. Especially when out in the cold October weather you don't want people getting any false impressions. lol

I might actually get one of these just to torment people, as a 6'3" 335lber myself I think it would look rather flattering on me ahahahaha


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Biggie said:


> They recommend guys wear a cup, its hides some crucial things. Especially when out in the cold October weather you don't want people getting any false impressions. lol
> 
> I might actually get one of these just to torment people, as a 6'3" 335lber myself I think it would look rather flattering on me ahahahaha


''

WOW! You are pretty big, but a morphsuit would look cool on you


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Ahaha, don't know if it would look cool on me, definitely scary lol


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Biggie:1125446 said:


> Ahaha, don't know if it would look cool on me, definitely scary lol


Hehe, I'd be scared seeing a tall person in one of those


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Nah, you can drink through them, I was looking at pictures on facebook and people were drinking through them. Heck, even a few people were smoking on a hookah through them.


----------

